# R16-300/R16-500: 0x1224 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R16 receivers: 0x1224
National release began August 14, 2008.

Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Do we have a feature list?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, the release notes are here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136370

Sorry, forgot to put that in post #1.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I had my R16-500 installed on July 25th, the installer downloaded this software to my receiver. Should it have been an earlier version since it says above the National Release is 8/15?

J


----------



## izzymac83 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm new to this forum. I have a question: I use to own a DirectV Tivo DVR receiver until last tuesday and received the new R16-300. The question I have is *will DirectV have a update that will allow the R16-300 swap live TV like the Tivo receiver?* It kind of suck that it doesn't swap tuners!!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

izzymac83 said:


> Hey, I'm new to this forum. I have a question: I use to own a DirectV Tivo DVR receiver until last tuesday and received the new R16-300. The question I have is *will DirectV have a update that will allow the R16-300 swap live TV like the Tivo receiver?* It kind of suck that it doesn't swap tuners!!!!


Welcome to DBSTalk.com!

That's been a huge issue of debate here at DBSTalk. The are multiple threads/polls on this issue. There is talk that DirecTV will be coming out with a feature that is better than dual live tuner, but as of yet, no one knows what that is. There is a workaround that you can use to kinda get the functionality of DLB.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> When I had my R16-500 installed on July 25th, the installer downloaded this software to my receiver. Should it have been an earlier version since it says above the National Release is 8/15?
> 
> J


Some software releases go through staggered release so it is possible that your receiver was designated as one that could receive the software update before it was officially announced as a NR. If you have 0x1224, you have the most recent NR version of software for your R16.

- Merg


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Merg! Any word on when the R16-500 will be updated with software to have the ability to use the DVR Scheduler feature?

J


----------



## izzymac83 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Thanks Merg! Any word on when the R16-500 will be updated with software to have the ability to use the DVR Scheduler feature?
> 
> J


I believe it should be working for the R16. I know that my R15-300 can use DVR Scheduler. I thought that the R16 was included when they allowed the R15.

- Merg


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it's not available for the R16-500 yet....from the D* website: "DVR SCHEDULER works with the DIRECTV Plus® DVR receivers (R15, R16-300, R22), the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receivers (HR20, HR21) and DIRECTV DVR's with TIVO® service.* "

I wonder why it's only available for one type of R16? Software issue?

J


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone. Merg, thanks for your reply on another thread for my query regarding live dual-buffering. Another question. Is there any way to get a 30-second skip on the R16-300. On my TiVo unit, it was instantaneous, once you programmed the remote. On the R16-300, it "skips" 30-seconds, but does so over a few seconds. Anyway to expedite this? Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Hi Everyone. Merg, thanks for your reply on another thread for my query regarding live dual-buffering. Another question. Is there any way to get a 30-second skip on the R16-300. On my TiVo unit, it was instantaneous, once you programmed the remote. On the R16-300, it "skips" 30-seconds, but does so over a few seconds. Anyway to expedite this? Thanks.


What you have on the R16 is what is referred to as 30-second Slip. 30-second Skip is not available on the R16. It is available on the HR series DVR's and R22 DVR's though. It's something that R15/R16 users have been waiting for, but it seems likely that we won't see it.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I think it's not available for the R16-500 yet....from the D* website: "DVR SCHEDULER works with the DIRECTV Plus® DVR receivers (R15, R16-300, R22), the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receivers (HR20, HR21) and DIRECTV DVR's with TIVO® service.* "
> 
> I wonder why it's only available for one type of R16? Software issue?
> 
> J


That may be a typo, I'm not sure. Have you tried using DVR Scheduler on R16-500?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stuart,
Yes I have tried to use it and it does nothing on the website or on my mobile phone. No confirmation, nothing on the receiver, nada.

J


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone from D* that comes on this board have any idea?

J


----------



## jcbell (Oct 2, 2008)

I just posted a quite lengthy thread on my issue(s) with the R16-300. Any help is appreciated!

(And here I had no idea about the live tv swap issue since my #$&^@#^ box doesn't work. Doubly nice.  )


----------

